# Just ordered a new Macbook Pro-! What do other MAC loving photographers use on here?



## Nikon_Josh (Jun 20, 2012)

I know it's sad and believe it or not I am not even an Apple fanboy! I love MAC's as computers but Apple as a company and alot of their tricks leave me a bit cold!

But I still absolutely adore the engineering of their macbook pro line, they are built beautifully and feel like a premium product. My current Macbook unibody 13 inch has been going strong for 4 years now without a single hiccup. I knew the time to upgrade had come though, so a refurb Macbook PRO 13 is on order. I may even get an external monitor for it to make my photo editing process simpler to perfect. The 13 inch screen is great but nowhere near big enough at times for editing properly. 

I can not wait to get this new one.. feel like a kid at christmas! 

So other MAC users here? What currently do you use in terms of MAC gear? 

Do any of you use Ipads aswell now to edit photos or show clients/people your images? Has your iPhone or Android phone become a part of your photography aswell? Interested to hear! 

(And no this is not a post designed to create a MAC VS PC war, just a nerdy thread for fellow MAC users to share the love of the 'MAC'! )


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats! 

I use a loaded up iMac and 27" screen for processing


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't use Macs, but my GF does. 

From what I've heard, (from other pro-'togs) is that websites, and displayed images all look like trash because they aren't high enough resolution for the retina display. Kinda has me worried about needing to upload increasingly higher res images to the internet for proper viewing as this display is utilized more and more. Worried about image theft, and worried about bandwith. Apples homepage goes from 500k on a normal display to 2mb when viewed on a Retina Display. 

Further thoughts and additional reading regarding the new iPad, Retina displays and what this means for images on the Web


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Jun 20, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> I don't use Macs, but my GF does.
> 
> From what I've heard, (from other pro-'togs) is that websites, and displayed images all look like trash because they aren't high enough resolution for the retina display. Kinda has me worried about needing to upload increasingly higher res images to the internet for proper viewing as this display is utilized more and more. Worried about image theft, and worried about bandwith. Apples homepage goes from 500k on a normal display to 2mb when viewed on a Retina Display.
> 
> Further thoughts and additional reading regarding the new iPad, Retina displays and what this means for images on the Web



Really?? I hadn't even thought about this. Interesting stuff! So these headline grabbing features could produce alot of extra work for web designers, graphic designers?


----------



## unpopular (Jun 20, 2012)

^^ not sure about that. If I bump up the resolution on a monitor, the images just get smaller in physical size. Essentially, a graphic element with  1024 pixel width will consume half the screen with a 2048 pixels' width, and so on. So I don't see how pixel density would make websites look bad. Perhaps at highest of resolutions graphics might look small, though this isn't specific to the new displays, but any time you have greater pixel density in a similarly sized monitor.


----------



## GreggS (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm an Apple fanatic. I have the 27" iMac and edit all of my photos on it...I love it because of the huge display...you can really get a good overall perspective of IQ on that screen. I also use my iPad 2 to showcase my pics, and they look great on it. the iPad doesn't have a retina display though...so I can't speak to the quality of that. I also keep my pictures on my iPhone 4 as well...it does a great job of showing them in a pinch when I don't have my iPad. Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## Infidel (Jun 20, 2012)

Work: 24" iMac desktop, early 2008, 3.06 GHz core 2 duo, 4 GB RAM, plus a slew of Mac mini's running instrumentation.
Home: 27" iMac, late 2009 (I think?), I forget the specs.
Wife: 13" brandy-new MBP, maxed out CPU, 8 GB RAM

Also have 32 GB wifi only 1st gen ipad, 160 GB ipod classic, 8 GB iphone 4, apple tv 2.

But I insist, I'm not a fan boy...I think PCs are good too, and yes, they're cheaper and more amenable to diy geekery, which I enjoy. That said, for the computers, they're all used primarily for work and purchased with work funds. For the toys, I guess you can accuse me of fan boyism. I had a blackberry torch 9810 for 29 days and hated it....it had the newest OS that didn't have many apps ported to it, even after several months...also, blackberry is probably not going to be around much longer. I returned it for an iphone 4 and have been pretty happy. 4g would be nice, I guess, but Facetime kicks butt. Also, ical shared over icloud is super useful, as my wife and I can each update the family calendar and check it on our iphones...doubly handy as I use ical for work, too. All in all, I've managed to work the whole apple system into my lifestyle pretty easily (that's the idea, no?) and while it's certainly not perfect, it does come in handy.

Also, for the record, I own and use (occasionally) a dell latitude laptop, which has been an awesome machine.


----------



## IByte (Jun 20, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> I don't use Macs, but my GF does.
> 
> From what I've heard, (from other pro-'togs) is that websites, and displayed images all look like trash because they aren't high enough resolution for the retina display. Kinda has me worried about needing to upload increasingly higher res images to the internet for proper viewing as this display is utilized more and more. Worried about image theft, and worried about bandwith. Apples homepage goes from 500k on a normal display to 2mb when viewed on a Retina Display.
> 
> Further thoughts and additional reading regarding the new iPad, Retina displays and what this means for images on the Web



...you poor, poor man :/ . My wife has the ipad n phone and she is always stuck in the cloud.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm the cloud and I say...

Forget MAC!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 20, 2012)

Since we've just had our first serious virus attack I think it is high time we, Mac users (sorry OP I am just a user not a lover,) change our policy on advertising the Mac.

*Mac Sucks! Windows all the way!*


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 20, 2012)

IByte said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just wait until she learns that the could is not a physical place!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 20, 2012)

How'd i know this would be a Mac Vs Winders debate?  Well its more like Ford vs Ferrari, the winders just can't hang


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 20, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> How'd i know this would be a Mac Vs Winders debate?  Well its more like Ford vs Ferrari, the winders just can't hang



Except for the fact that you can put a Northstar V8 into a Mazda Miata. 

Nothing is impossible bro.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 20, 2012)

Well you can put a Dodge Viper engine in an outhouse too, but at the end of the day you still have an outhouse =)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 20, 2012)

Tyler I was hoping someone would take the bait......


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Jun 23, 2012)

Just an update FYI!

My joy of ordering the Macbook was short lived, I have received it and the fan stays on constantly, so it is getting returned. When I say 'stays on', you can hear it all times. I know the fan should be running all the time at a low speed, but this seems to be at a constant high speed. Very very dissapointed to say the least!

I just thought all the PC fans out there though may enjoy reading this though!


----------



## Infidel (Jun 23, 2012)

lulz...as a mac owner, I can't say I'm too surprised. I'm sure they'll take care of you. If you don't get stuck with a lemon, I'm sure you'll love it. Good luck.


----------



## usayit (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm surprised too....  I've had all sorts of macs (I mostly buy 1 year either used or NOS) and haven't had anything like that happen.  Yup.. get it replaced or taken care of.  

Right now.... in my office (er basement).

PowerMac G5 1.8 dual
PowerMac G5 2.3 dual
27" imac Quad core I5

For travel, I have my 11.5 inch MacBook Air 


At work... there's another PowerMac G5 1.8Ghz dual that I grabbed from the testing lab for my desk when we stopped supporting Mac OS X.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 23, 2012)

Nikon_Josh said:


> Just an update FYI!
> 
> My joy of ordering the Macbook was short lived, I have received it and the fan stays on constantly, so it is getting returned. When I say 'stays on', you can hear it all times. I know the fan should be running all the time at a low speed, but this seems to be at a constant high speed. Very very dissapointed to say the least!
> 
> I just thought all the PC fans out there though may enjoy reading this though!



It is not uncommon for a mac to run hot during the first couple hours after a clean install. When you turned it on, did the fan immediately rev up, or was there a period of quiet beforehand?

Aside from hard drives, I personally have only seen a handful of hardware failures, and all of which were in a computer lab setting where there were lots of machines in the same area. I have never seen a machine arrive damaged.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Jun 28, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Nikon_Josh said:
> 
> 
> > Just an update FYI!
> ...



Turns out it is not the fan at all mate, turns out it is the hard drive making a gentle hissing sound. Reason this threw me is because my old Macbook was completely completely silent in operation, this new one is audible in a quiet room. They obviously used a cheaper hard drive in this model!  A bit irritating they are using cut price parts in a premium machine that has cost me quite a bit.. but that's Apple for you I guess. 

Bit of a shame though really, because that is one of the first things I noticed when i switched from a PC. The complete lack of any noise whatsoever and it was one of the reasons I became hooked to MAC's. This one is quite a bit noisier and it reminds me of my PC using days which is a bit of an annoyance, it's amazing in so many other ways though that I will live with it and buy an SSD drive eventually.


----------



## borisnikon (Jun 28, 2012)

Love my mac,

21.5" 2011 mac - great for editing - running dual displays 

IPhone 3GS - love my iPhone, will probably upgrade to the 5 when it comes out.

Just about to buy apple tv 3

Will but iPad 3 in the near future as well

I also have iPods and other apple bits, I love the apple ecosystem that you don't really get with Microsoft


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 28, 2012)

I like PCs for video games, and office type things and also if I need to download shareware/freeware. So much more compatibility.

But I LOVE Mac laptops for their screens, although I think that at this point in electronic visual technology the Retina displays are overkill. 

I'm wanting to get a Macbook just for the sole purpose of editing on the go.


----------



## IByte (Jun 28, 2012)

Nikon_Josh said:
			
		

> Turns out it is not the fan at all mate, turns out it is the hard drive making a gentle hissing sound. Reason this threw me is because my old Macbook was completely completely silent in operation, this new one is audible in a quiet room. They obviously used a cheaper hard drive in this model!  A bit irritating they are using cut price parts in a premium machine that has cost me quite a bit.. but that's Apple for you I guess.
> 
> Bit of a shame though really, because that is one of the first things I noticed when i switched from a PC. The complete lack of any noise whatsoever and it was one of the reasons I became hooked to MAC's. This one is quite a bit noisier and it reminds me of my PC using days which is a bit of an annoyance, it's amazing in so many other ways though that I will live with it and buy an SSD drive eventually.



LOL wait until they downgrade their CPUs .


----------

